# BFD & Linkwitz Transform in a DEQ2496?



## rny1hts (Mar 29, 2011)

BFD & Linkwitz Transform in a DEQ2496

what i mean to ask is if i could implement BOTH BFD & the Linkwitz Transform in a SINGLE device, like the deq2496. 
while i have an old dsp21124, i would need something with shelving filter type functions, like a deq2496, for the linkwitz transform. i was wondering if i could put all the functions into that one device, and free up the dsp1124 to use in another system.

it comes down to whether all the stuff set up for the dsp1124 would be easy to make work, in the same way, on the deq2496?

yes? maybe? i'm barking up the wrong tree?

i appreciate your taking the time to answer me.

thanks,
ron 

Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - Reply to Topic


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

I need to ask ; _Do you presently know how to implement this transform ( as a custom EQ Curve ) ?_

- If not, it seems to me that you should continue researching the "nuts & bolts" about how this filter works / then you can decide which EQ is most suitable for your needs ( keeping in mind you want to do some room mode correction ).

Read  *ESP ( Elliott Sound Products ) web page*  for a very good briefing on ( understanding & applying ) the Linkwitz Trasnform . 

Pay close attention to the section on choosing a subwoofer that can ( survive ) having this LW transform ( EQ ) applied to it .

FWIW, after looking at that ESP web-page, I think I would prefer to use the DCX2496 ( because it can easily dial in a LF hipass to protect against over-excursion / caused by the "boost" from the applied shelving EQ ) .


Here's a link to the DCXs  *Windows based "remote software" * . 
- I advise playing with it to see if you can build up the EQ that you think you may need .


Here are a couple of screen-captures showing 2 distinct EQ shapes created with the DCX software .

- The first emulates what I see going on with the LinkWitz Transform ( which I created by applying EQ to 1 [ of 3 ] input sections ) ;










- Compare to ; 










- This is a generic EQ curve that I apply ( for SR work ) to a subwooofer ( it's powered by a full-range amp / ie; not a plate amp that has its' own builtin EQ & LowPass ) .

- This ( fairly complex ) curve was created within ( 1 of the 6 output sections ) by using different ( crossover ) slopes for the HiPass & LowPass ( ie; 48db/octave - HiPass & 24 db/octave - LowPass ) .










FWIW; the Hipass slopes of the DCX are limited to a frequency of* starting no lower *than 20 hz .
- The DEQ may have a similar restriction .
- I don't know whether or not you think that's a deal breaker for either unit ( I don't ) .

I'll leave it to you to research how many total EQs points can be applied by either unit ( DCX or DEQ ) .

cheers <> EarlK


----------

